# South Lake Tahoe



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm leaving tomorrow morning for Tahoe and wanted to ask for some good suggestions for restaurants in the south lake area. I would also like to visit some yarn shops. I know that Jimmy Bean's Wool is in Reno but don't know that I'll get to go there unless it's on the way in from the airport.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

There's a shop called Lake Tahoe Yarn Company on Donner Pass Road in Truckee, which is quite near. It wasn't there the last time I visited, but I've seen them on line and it looks interesting. BTW, when you google yarn shops in Truckee, JBW comes up, but I don't think they're still there.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, cydneyjo! I had not heard of Lake Tahoe Yarn Co. Will definitely check it out. On our way off soon.

Penny


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I am jealous. That's got to be one of my favorite places in the world. Enjoy.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Jimmy Beans is not far from the airport, (I assume you're flying into Reno?). You could easily go there on your way in or out. Just mapquest it. Have fun!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

I live in the area and there is a yarn store called The Wool Tree that is on the outskirts of SLT. If you're headed south on Lake Tahoe Blvd (Hwy 50, the main road through town), it is on the right hand side on Harrison (there's a nice organic deli called Sprout Cafe on the corner that will help you spot it). They also have a web site (www.wooltree.com). Nice little shop, well-stocked, very friendly people. My favorite restaurant (Italian) is Scusa's which is in the same part of town, headed south on Lake Tahoe Blvd. It is on the left hand side of the street on Ski Run Blvd. just past Chevy's and Goodfella's Pizza. (they also have a web site).


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

penelope said:


> II know that Jimmy Bean's Wool is in Reno but don't know that I'll get to go there unless it's on the way in from the airport.


It is SO on the way to the airport. Coming in from Tahoe you will have to pass it. It is even on the same side of the street as the exit. Get off at Neil Road and go right to So. Virginia (first light). Get in the left turn lane at the light. Go up S. Virginia, move into the right lanes as they appear. The next big intersections are your cross streets "South" Virginia and McCarran. Jimmy's is back in the strip mall behind Chili's. Busy, busy, corner, long lights. Be in the far right lane and cross the intersection as if to get back on the freeway. Hang a quick right at the only driveway. 
Hot August Nights in Reno this week. All the cars from the 40s, 50's and 60's on display and cruising up and down the boulevards. They come in from all over the US for this car show and it is held in the streets. Downtown Reno will be blocked off for several blocks. Have a great vacation in northwestern Nevada.


----------



## katyhuppert (Aug 11, 2011)

Agree, Wool Tree is great. Also eat at Snowflake Drive In - we love the place. Blue Dog Pizza, Passettis (?), and if you have time, look up the Beacon - can't beat drinking Rum Runners on the beach!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wish I had known all this last time I was in area but, then, there was no KP. So wonderful to have real first hand recommendations. Have a terrific trip.


----------



## mommabarr (Jul 8, 2011)

I found Wool Tree when I was in Tahoe and you are right, it has a great selection of yarns and the owner is extremely helpfu.


----------

